# Getting a loan without tax receipt financials?



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

OK, so I have a few sources of income including some Uber and I wanted to get $5-$10g (take up share entitlement) on a reasonable interest rate (not Nimble etc).

I keep an accurate record of costs (Quickbooks), but it is pointless using last years financials, as I was studying for much of that time.

Does anyone have any ideas who might consider this (need it for next Thursday) without needing tax receipt financials?

Thanks,

BB


----------

